# How to install HID on VW EOS 2008



## toussi1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Please see attached pictures. Need help on installing an HID kit on an EOS 2008. How do you do it? Is there a special adapter out there?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Take a pic of the back also.
It looks like the same plug as my 08 Passat.
which in that case, I removed the H7 connector, then bored out the plastic base (without damaging the tension spring) to allow the amp connectors to slide through.
I bought my kit from
http://www.retrosolutionsllc.c...etail
It's pricey, but the H7 base is a metal base, which helps with maintaining the correct seating of the bulb










_Modified by GT17V at 2:13 PM 12-29-2009_


----------

